# APR Presents the 1.8/2.0T EA888 Gen 3 Cast Downpipe Exhaust System! (FWD)



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

APR is pleased to present the ultimate Cast Downpipe Exhaust System! 










Product Page

Upgrading the restrictive factory downpipe with the APR Cast Downpipe Exhaust System is a great way to increase performance and add a sophisticated growl to the exhaust note. Ideal performance is achieved through expelling exhaust gasses at maximum velocity through APR’s proprietary, low-turbulence, investment cast downpipe. Designed and assembled in-house, the system utilizes only premium materials and world-class manufacturing techniques to deliver unmatched quality and reliability. 




*Quick facts:*

Designed and assembled in-house.
T304L stainless steel construction.
Argon back-purged TIG welding.
Investment cast downpipe.
77mm inlet with integrated flange.
Low profile, sealed/corrugated flex section.
76mm outlet with integrated bracket.
8mm billet bracket.
76mm brushed and de-burred piping.
Non-swedged/slip-fit/flanged piping.
Investment cast o2 bung.
300 cell, 100mm x 100mm GESI catalyst.
OEM-style slip-on clamps.
Reducer for OEM catback compatibility.
APR Stage II ECU Upgrade price waived.
Limited lifetime warranty.
The factory downpipe system consists of smaller, 63mm piping with varying bends and multiple restrictive high-cell-count catalysts, all of which contribute to a less than ideal flow path and hindered performance. APR’s engineers took a multi-step approach to maximizing flow, reducing under hood temperature, and eliminating unnecessary restrictions all in a unique package only APR can deliver.






*Detailed component photos and information*

The APR Cast Downpipe Exhaust System is a complex system designed to deliver maximum performance. Each component was designed and developed with the absolute best in performance, strength, reliability and quality in mind.

*Cast Downpipe Inlet and Outlet*

The exhaust system features a strong, investment cast, T304L inlet and outlet designed to maximize flow and minimize turbulence. By casting the inlet, APR’s engineers were able to create a smooth and high-flow exhaust path that maximized flow through swept blends and shapes that are otherwise not possible through conventional fabrication techniques. The inlet perfectly matches the factory turbocharger’s 77mm outlet and gradually necks down over a long distance to further enhance performance. The mounting flange and bracket are integrated into the casting, and TIG welding at the flex section ensures a clean inner surface eliminating turbulence, vortices and eddies to the highest degree.



With a nominal wall thickness of 2.55mm the downpipe is strong and produces a refined exhaust note compared to thin wall tubing systems. The cast sections undergo a tumbling process to smooth and de-burr any imperfections inside the pipe, while simultaneously enhancing the exterior finish. Lastly, all necessary surfaces are CNC machined for an accurate fit.



*Flex Section*



APR’s engineers specified a T304L stainless steel, OEM-style flex section that is fully sealed with a corrugated inner lining to improve flow and reliability. The low profile design and minimal use of bradding material eliminates clearance issues common with other designs that can billow, rub, rattle and fray over time. 

*Bracket*



Designed to stand the test of time, the bracket is CNC machined from 8mm-thick billet T304L stainless steel and the hanger feet are threaded into place, eliminating the need for welds. Weight is removed from the bracket, wherever possible, while not hindering its structural integrity. The bracket attaches to the cast downpipe’s integrated mounting bracket, and CNC machined spacers enable compatibility across multiple vehicles. 

*Piping*



The APR Downpipe Exhaust System features premium grade T304L stainless steel for its excellent appearance, strength and corrosion resistance properties. The pipe is rolled to the 76mm European standard diameter with a 1.5mm wall thickness and a seemingly non-existent weld seam.

Pipe is cut to length in-house via APR's CNC-controlled bandsaw to an accuracy of .25mm, ensuring a precise fit. Each pipe is de-burred, and the exterior finish is brushed to give the exhaust piping a clean and attractive appearance worthy of the APR name. APR’s fabrication team uses argon back-purging during the welding process, leaving a clean and smooth interior surface, and TIG welding for strength and appearance. Lastly, no swedging or slip-fitting is necessary due to APR’s OEM-style clamp design, leaving smooth and less turbulent connection points. 

*Clamps*



APR’s engineers specified a T304L stainless steel, OEM-style exhaust clamp designed to eliminate the need for flanges, swedging, or slip fittings. By using this low profile design, the exhaust system can be positioned higher in the exhaust tunnel and away from the ground with better clearances compared to flanged setups. Each clamp allows for less turbulence and greater accuracy at the connection points as the pipes simply butt up to one another rather than the ambiguity and voids associated with swedged slip fittings. Furthermore, the clamp doesn’t rely on deforming the pipe to provide a tight seal, making install and removal more convenient. 

*O2 Sensor Bung*



APR’s Engineers paid special attention to the details when designing the APR Cast Downpipe Exhaust System all the way down to the oxygen sensor bung. APR’s O2 bungs are investment cast from T304L stainless steel and are curved to perfectly fit on 76mm piping, without protruding into the pipe, as this would further impede airflow beyond the sensor itself. The bungs are TIG welded to the piping and back-purging is used to ensure the interior surface is smooth and clean.

*Catalyst*



APR’s engineers specified a high-quality and high-flow GESI metal 300-cell catalyst ideal for forced induction application. During dyno testing, the 100mm x 100mm design showed no measurable loss in power, thanks to the catalyst’s specifications. 

Internally the catalytic converter features a proprietary blend of precious metals and loading technology that helps to reduce emissions and smell common on cat-less setups. With performance in mind, the catalyst is placed far away from the turbo outlet to reduce turbulence in the downpipe and to help reduce under-hood temperature. The low-profile catalyst features a fully captured substrate brick, which is furnace braised to the outer mantle and physically captured by the diffuser cones preventing rattling, rotation, and damage to the substrate. Subsequently, a byproduct of running the catalyst is a reduction in noise, making the system as a whole more pleasing to the ear. 

*Reducer*



A simple and removable, T304L stainless steel reducer, featuring a smooth transition, is included, making the APR Cast Downpipe Exhaust System directly compatible with the OEM catback exhaust system.

*Oxygen Sensor Harness*



A high quality oxygen sensor extension harness is included as the catalyst and sensor bung is relocated further away from the turbocharger. 


*Dyno Testing*

1.8T










Wheel Graph | Gain Over Stock Graph

2.0T









Wheel Graph | Gain Over Stock Graph

_Reported wheel figures measured on APR's in house Dynapack Dynamometer with a 2014 MK7 Golf Tiptronic and 2014 MK7 GTI DSG, using SAEJ1349 correction and an average of multiple runs. Crank figures estimated based on the measured wheel figures. Results will vary depending upon environmental conditions, vehicle, transmission, vehicle health, operating conditions, temperatures, fuel grade, dyno type, dyno setup, and other modifications._

*The APR Difference*

*The Engineering and Designing Phase*

In the past APR worked with other manufacturers to develop a limited range of private-label exhaust systems outside the scope of APR’s internal development and manufacturing capabilities. Understanding the limits of such a program, combined with APR’s desire to deliver higher-quality products in a timely manner with better customer support, APR invested in internalizing the program. With the release of this exhaust system and the others like it, APR is pleased to present our first systems fully designed and engineered in-house from the ground up!



Design and development begins with the use of APR’s professional grade in-house coordinate measuring machines. APR’s engineers have full access to a Romer Absolute arm with integrated laser scanner, FaroArm and Creaform 3D laser scanner for collection of special constraints surrounding the factory exhaust system. The engineers scan the vehicles and create detailed 3D maps of their design environment while designing each system in PTC Creo 3.0 CAD software.

Using APR’s in-house stereolithography 3D printer, rapid prototypes are created for fitment on the vehicle. The design is easily and quickly verified, and if necessary, changes can be made. Once adequate clearances and fitment is confirmed, especially in areas that move under load, physical quick-cast prototypes are created and fitted for final verification through real-world use. 

APR’s world-class manufacturing partners from around the globe are responsible for manufacturing each component that falls outside of APR’s internal capabilities. Working closely with each manufacturer, APR’s engineers supply CAD models, materials specs, and other design specifications and work hand-in-hand with the manufacturer to develop the components. The end result is a collection of components, wholly unique to the APR name, awaiting final finishing, assembly and quality control at APR’s 78,000 square foot facility in Opelika, Alabama in the USA.

*The Fabrication, Finishing and Assembly Phase*

Manufacturing takes place both internally and externally to APR while finishing and assembly is completed in-house. APR’s fabrication team cuts, brushes and de-burrs premium grade T304L stainless steel piping for use in each midpipe. Then each cast component is sent through the ceramic vibrating tumblers to smooth and de-burr surface imperfections. Each component is then cleaned by hand and prepared for assembly.



APR’s fabrication experts TIG weld each component, creating reliable, high quality and attractive welds. Each component is back-purged with argon during the process ensuring the weld is strong and consistent, as well as clean throughout. With this process complete, the APR Cast Downpipe Exhaust System is born!



*Final Quality Control*

APR has placed a large emphasis on improving quality control across various product lines, and the exhaust program is not excluded. To ensure the systems are delivered as advertised, APR’s engineers have taken a multi-step approach that encompasses many techniques that go beyond the industry standard. 

Metallurgy Testing

APR’s engineers request full metallurgy reports with each batch of components to ensure the components are made with the T304L stainless steel grades specified on the original design prints. This information is then cross-referenced against randomly selected and independently tested samples before the components are released for assembly.

Dimensional Inspection



Great designs only matter if the manufacturer delivers the components as expected. To help ensure the designs are as specified, APR’s engineers randomly select components and conduct full dimensional inspections using in-house 3D laser scanning equipment. Tolerances are digitally checked against the original specifications and passed or failed based on the results.

*Fixtures*



Operating in an environment designed for accuracy and repeatability, APR’s fabrication experts leave little room for error during the final assembly phase. Jigs and fixtures, created in-house, live on custom-specified fabrication tables featuring repeatable indexing holes and extremely flat surfaces. This working environment ensures the highest level of quality control during the assembly process and safeguards against dimensional variations potentially created during the manufacturing process. The end result is a system that fits every time as it’s true to the original design specifications. 

Visual Quality

When hand-building the products in-house, an extra level of control takes place. Components are visually checked for imperfections, and items that fall out of quality standards are rejected. The products are then packaged with care before being distributed across the world. 

APR’s confidence in the system’s quality allows for a limited lifetime warranty.

*Application Guide*

Vehicles

Audi A3 (8V / MKIII)
Seat Leon / Cupra / Cupra R (MKII)
Skoda Octavia / VRS (MKIII)
Volkswagen Golf / GTI (MKVII)
Passat (B9)

Engines

1.8T EA888 Gen 3
2.0T EA888 Gen 3 (IS20 Turbo / Low output engines)
2.0T EA888 Gen 3 (IS38 Turbo / High output engines)

Drivetrain

Front Wheel Drive

Transmissions

5 & 6 Speed Manual
Tiptronic 
DSG / Stronic 6 & 7 Speed

*Part Number and Price*

DPK0004 - $749.49

*Stage II ECU Upgrade Information*

For the best results, APR recommends installing the Stage II ECU Upgrade. This upgrade requires purchase of an APR Stage I ECU Upgrade, and is included for free to the original owner and original vehicle with the purchase of an APR Cast Downpipe Exhaust System!

*Stage II Upgrade Pricing*

1.8T EA888 Gen 3 - Front Wheel Drive - Retail: $149.00 | Price with Purchase of APR Downpipe: Free
2.0T EA888 Gen 3 (IS20 Turbo / Low output engines) - Front Wheel Drive - Retail: $174.00 | Price with Purchase of APR Downpipe: Free
2.0T EA888 Gen 3 (IS38 Turbo / High output engines) - Front Wheel Drive - Retail: $199.00 | Price with Purchase of APR Downpipe: Free

_ - Stage II software may not be available for all vehicles.
- Pricing applicable to the USA only. If outside of the USA, please contact an APR Dealer and Importer for pricing.
- Please note vehicle manufacturers issue many ECU part numbers and revisions throughout their vehicle lineup. As such, some ECUs may be temporarily unavailable as new parts and/or revisions are released. If the vehicle's ECU part number and revision is known, availability can be checked at any APR Dealer.
- Stage II pricing only applies to customers who have purchased an APR ECU Upgrade after February 16th, 2015._


----------

